# Puppy peeing on our bed, peeing multiple times outside



## SammieSue (Jun 4, 2009)

My puppy Sammie (6 months) is a 40lb lab mix. She is potty trained (other than this). She knows to potty outside and never poops inside. However she has peed on our bed 3 times now and once one her brand new dog bed. And it's a LOT of pee. I thought UTI at first b/c this combined with the fact that while outside she squats multiple times, it might be. But she never whimpers or shows any type of discomfort and she is definitely peeing not just squatting. But when she has peed on the bed/her bed it might have only been 2 hours after she had been out. And she can hold it and has held it for WAY longer. 

Do you think she is just marking her territory? She's insecure? - (something I read online - she pees where our scent is the strongest) - which is only true of OUR bed, not hers. I am confused. 

Also, if she does need to pee she doesnt let us know in any way. Should I be training her to do so?

Please help!!!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

It really makes no difference whether it's territorial marking, social marking or just poor house training....the cures are all the same....back to Housetraining 101. No unsupervised freedom, control the water, a strict potty schedule and reinforce for going in the right place.

I'm a big believer in training my dogs to let me know when they have to go out even though I take them out on a pretty regular/reasonable schedule. I prefer barking and teach them to bark at the door to the potty area. I'll do whatever it takes...knock on the door...get them excited...jump around...get in their face and at the first small bark instant praise and open the door. They catch on pretty quick that barking opens the door.


----------



## SammieSue (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for your response. However now I have to ask, how do I monitor her water? How do I know how much is too much or not enough? 

She is on a very regular schedule. It's like clockwork around this house. That's not a problem. She goes immediately when taken outside. It's just the random few times of peeing on the bed that I dont understand. 

And the thing about it is we only ever caught her 1 time so we werent really able to react to the other times. We have started just closing off the bedroom to her altogether but the few times we havent, we find a puddle. 

She pees at about 5-6am when my bf gets up and is fed 1 cup of food. Pees again at 8:30am before I go to work. I come home for lunch and she pees at about 12-1 and eats lunch. Again when we get home 5-6 where she eats dinner. We usually wait until 9-10 before we walk to one more time and then go to bed. She is fine all through the night and is free to roam, no problem. This is her same exact schedule every single day. Even on weekends we pretty much follow this pattern. 

So I guess water control makes the most sense. She is crated during the day so water is limited but once we are home the water is readily available.

So do you think it sounds like a UTI at all? If so, I will take her to the vet. But it seems silly because she IS peeing, quite a bit actually.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

UTI is dribbles everywhere..take two steps...dribble....stand-up...dribble. Just like a leaky faucet.

You did the right thing with denying access to the bed and that's the main thing...supervision/lack of freedom to pee in a corner somewhere or on the bed. Restricting/monitoring the water intake is done mainly to prevent nighttime accidents and to help predict when she might need to go.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> She is fine all through the night and is free to roam, no problem. This is her same exact schedule every single day.


Does that mean at night she is not crated.



> She is crated during the day


If I have it correct she is crated during day and not at night. Then you invite her on your bed at night or just let her roam. Have I got any of this correct.


----------



## SammieSue (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, crated during the day and free at night but not in our bed. She has a "night-night" spot where she sleeps in our room. 

There are no overnight accidents. She is very calm and stays in place (as far as we know). I'm sure she roams a little as we have woke up to her asleep in both her crate and in the living room chair (where she is also allowed) but we never hear her - and we wake up easy. No accidents on any other furniture. Just our bed. She is allowed on the bed, just not while we are in it. If we feel it is the best solution - we may just limit her from the bed altogether. Not sure yet. 

Also we have 3 cats --- 2 of which hiss at her all the time. Only 1 of them tolerate her. Idk if this is relevant info.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Well you're much braver than I am, I had a thoguht if she was loose at night she may be peeing in places you haven't discovered yet but you seem to have that covered. One problem is that when a pup starts with 1 pee it is easy to become a habit as it opens the flood-gates. I think also taking her back to step one in housebreaking and starting cratework again and no loose unsupervised time out of crate. Some pups can sneak behind a couch and have accidents that you don't know about and that can be the start of something. She would lose any bed privileges. With small breed dogs there have been cases where the dogs will sneak under bed and have accidents and the habit is started. Due to smallness of dog nobody realizes anything until smell gets stronger and by that time it is too late.


----------



## SammieSue (Jun 4, 2009)

We live in a 1300 square foot apartment - not very big. She no longer fits underneath the bed and really cant get behind the furniture either (It's right up against the wall). Plus, we are clean freaks and keep a spotless place so all mishaps have been found. Before she was potty trained she was peeing on the carpet - openly, not even attempting to hide it. 

So I guess we are just going to go back to rewarding her for each pee outside and controlling her water. I really just wanted to check it didnt seem like a UTI and also that it wasn't some nervous behavior as I have read online about insecure dogs. She is most definitely a beta dog... no dominance whatsoever. Just didnt want her to be "sad" or "insecure" and this was some indication of that. 

She is still a puppy so hopefully with continued training, she will grow out of it. If all else fails, I will just restrict her from the bed altogether. 

Thanks again.


----------



## phyrefly (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm having this same problem with my 1 year old rhodesian ridgeback pup. I took her to the vet last week to have her checked for a uti, kidney stones and bladder stones. All turned out clear. She never pees in the house, except occasionally on my bed. 
She did it again last night and here's the odd thing. It seems like she did it in her sleep. She was curled up next to me when I felt her get up and move to a different area of the bed. I moved and encountered the wet spot. And it was a really big wet spot too. When I got up to change the sheets I realized that she had also pee'd a little in the new area she was sleeping in.
Is starting again with potty training still the way to go, or could there be something else going on?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

phyrefly said:


> Is starting again with potty training still the way to go, or could there be something else going on?


It's not uncommon for dogs to have relapses in the potty training. You just go back to Housetraining 101...no more freedom, confine when you can't watch, etc. The lessons are usually very short the 2nd time around.


----------



## phyrefly (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok. Thanks!


----------

